#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Пить ли во время еды?

## Alexandre

Недавно встретил точку зрения что в течение 30 минут до еды и 1 часа после лучше не пить, не говоря уже о самой трапезе, так как вода разбавляет желудочный сок, тем самым ухудшая пищеварение. Раньше тоже неоднократно слышал что лучше тщательно жевать а не запивать, так пища мягче и слюноотделение больше.

В то же время вспоминается с детства заученное "запивай" и "не ешь сухомятку", да и вообще, очень часто напиток прилагается.

Какие мнения? (Желательно аргументированные или/и со ссылками)

Спасибо.

----------


## Ollerus

> Недавно встретил точку зрения что в течение 30 минут до еды и 1 часа после лучше не пить, не говоря уже о самой трапезе, так как вода разбавляет желудочный сок, тем самым ухудшая пищеварение. Раньше тоже неоднократно слышал что лучше тщательно жевать а не запивать, так пища мягче и слюноотделение больше.
> 
> В то же время вспоминается с детства заученное "запивай" и "не ешь сухомятку", да и вообще, очень часто напиток прилагается.
> 
> Какие мнения? (Желательно аргументированные или/и со ссылками)
> 
> Спасибо.


очевидная глупость не требует особого аргументированного опровержения. после еды желательно пить стакан чистой воды.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> очевидная глупость не требует особого аргументированного опровержения. после еды желательно пить стакан чистой воды.


Только стоит обратить внимание на большое количество полных латиноамериканцев, где принято во время и после еды употреблять ледяные напитки. Таким образом гасится жар пищеварительной системы и пища идет в отвал в виде жира. Так что уж если запивать, то, к примеру, горячим чаем

----------

Пема Дролкар (03.02.2011), Слава Эркин (03.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Если хотите пить - пейте. К организму стоит прислушиваться, иначе он перестанет быть адекватным.


Проблема не в питье, а в еде. Есть еда, которую лучше вообще не есть. Запивать ли ее или нет - уже не имеет большого значения.

----------

Ersh (08.11.2010), Дмитрий Белов (08.12.2011), Нея (29.01.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (04.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2010)

----------


## DraviG

> Какие мнения? (Желательно аргументированные или/и со ссылками)
> Спасибо.






> Итак, вывод первый: пить можно до еды, во время и после еды. Это никак не помещает пищеварению.
> Итак, вывод второй: не пейте холодных напитков до или после еды. Все жидкости должны иметь температуру не ниже комнатной.


Вся аргументация здесь

От себя, мне кажется важным понимать, что речь в статье идет о *воде*.
А то чем вы будите запивать может отличаться от H20 )

Например минеральная вода *влияет* на пищеварение. 
Что бы выбрать правильную воду нужно знать какая у вас секреция, нормальная повышенная или пониженная.
Но в случае с водой по крайней мере это возможно, потому что есть система ее классификации (гидрокарбонатные, хлоридные, сульфатные, смешанные и т.д. )

А как влияет на пищеварение хим. состав какого-то напитка... типа супер-треш-ядер-колы... да даже банального сока со всеми его консервантами и добавками... это вопрос=)))

БТР правильно сказал, в конечном счете по ощущениям нужно смотреть) 




> что лучше тщательно жевать а не запивать


Это верно только потому, что тщательно жевать лучше чем не жевать.
Потому что пищеварение начинается еще во рту) И в слюне есть очень важные ферменты для пищеварения. 
Поэтому вода не может заменить полностью процесс пережевывания.

Еще может быть так, что необходимость запивать вызвана тем, что человек ест быстро. Возникает желание запить водой, хоть как-то увлажнить полость рта и еду, поступающую в желудок. Опять же лучше жевать... и по причине наличия  в слюне ферментов и по той причине, что вода не заменит механической обработки.

----------

Alexandre (05.11.2010), Won Soeng (05.11.2010)

----------


## Flex

Мнение основано на предрассудках. Когда мы едим, мы разбавляем желудочный сок этой-же едой. Организм не может заранее предугадать дозу желудочного сока, поэтому выделяет его по мере необходимости. Так-же, сли с утра съесть бутерброд - лучше его запить, поскольку в предвкушении еды желудок выделяет сок заранее, и его нужно "гасить" едой. Если еды недостаточно - разбавить водой, для снижения концентрации. Если мы съдим жареной картошки 1,5 кило, хлеба пол-батона, салата из овощей килограмчик - тогда желудок будет "перегружен", снижение концентрации приведет к задержке пищеварения, при невозможности восстановить уровень желудочного сока(без вообще перегрузки до рвоты и биды). В это случае лучше воздержаться от питья, пока здравый смысл не даст добро.

----------

Alexandre (05.11.2010)

----------


## Flex

Добавлю более точную формулировку: желудочный сок в процессе пищеварения выделяется для *поддержания* уровня кислотности, а не в отношении объема потребленной пищи. Если пища более щелочная - удельный объем выделенного сока будет выше, чем при потреблении легкой кислотной пищи.

----------


## Alexandre

А что насчет стакана теплой воды с утра, после пробуждения? Я слышал что это довольно полезно для кишечника.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> А что насчет стакана теплой воды с утра, после пробуждения? Я слышал что это довольно полезно для кишечника.


 Я слышал что именно кипяченой, не обязательно теплой. 
Кстати положительный эффект реально чувствуется, так как раньше после сна я пил минеральную негазированную, типа какого-нибудь "Архыз" или "Шишкин лес". Стакан кипяченной воды  - пробуждает тело, желудок-кишечник, не поднимая при этом ветры (лунг), как это может  резко вызвать некипяченая вода.
 Далее на протяжении дня можно пить и некипяченую воду.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Экстракт амриты — восьмичленная Тантра тайных устных наставлений.
Тантра основ. Глава пятая. Средства лечения.
… вода кипяченая —  считается полезной для больных Конституции Слизи…
Тантра объяснений. Глава девятая. Условия возникновения болезней.
… холодный чай и вода, употребление пищи и жидкости в избытке, прием пищи до того, как переварилось ранее съеденное,— вот эти условия называют болезни Слизи... 
Тантра объяснений. Глава восемнадцатая. Мера питания.
…Ешь всего в меру. А меру определяют исходя из того, тяжелая, эта пища или же легкая. 
Легкую ешь досыта, а тяжелую — в два раза меньше. Мерой служит то количество, которое легко и быстро переваривается. Пища тело питает, порождает тепло. Если есть ее меньше, чем требуется, сила и цвет пропадут, поднимутся болезни Ветра, а меру перейдешь — жди нарушений пищеварения и избытка Слизи, которая закупорит просветы сосудов и пути движения Ветра Ровный огонь. Из-за этого понизится сила Огня желудка и болезни восстанут. Поэтому меру пищи сообразуй с силой желудочного Огня. 
Две четверти желудка наполни пищей, одну — питьем и одну оставь для Ветра. После еды пей, это утоляет жажду и увлажняет все, тело, содействует измельчению пищи и перевариванию…. 
Если пить во время еды, до еды и после, то соответственно тело будет в норме, станет тучным или похудеет. …

----------


## Майя П

> Если пить во время еды, до еды и после, то соответственно тело будет в норме, станет тучным или похудеет. …


ИМХО конечно (проф.опыт) - но здесь есть ошибка... перевода или переписчика...
если пить до еды: уменьшается чувство голода и объем съеденной пищи - меньше.. дело в температуре воды...

----------


## Майя П

> Недавно встретил точку зрения что в течение 30 минут до еды и 1 часа после лучше не пить, не говоря уже о самой трапезе, так как вода разбавляет желудочный сок, тем самым ухудшая пищеварение.


да это так, у людей со слабым пищеварением (мало 3 огней)

----------


## Ирина Андреевна

> В то же время вспоминается с детства заученное "запивай" и "не ешь сухомятку", да и вообще, очень часто напиток прилагается.
> 
> Какие мнения? (Желательно аргументированные или/и со ссылками)
> 
> Спасибо.


Абсолютно верно, до еды, лучше покушать салат с половиной стакана воды (только вода должна быть чистой, я через фильтр Барьер воду очищаю). Это дает желудку "сигнал" о выработке желудочного сока и еда будет перевариваться лучше.

----------


## Алексей Вишик

Ко мне помнится в школу приходила забавная тётка, медик по образованию, провела лекцию о питании. Так она сказала, что нужно выпивать стакан воды (желательно тёплой) каждый раз, за минут 10-15 перед плотной трапезой.  :Smilie:  До сих пор следую её совету, и чувствую себя хорошо. 
Хотя конечно




> Если хотите пить - пейте. К организму стоит прислушиваться, иначе он перестанет быть адекватным.


Истина так сказать  :Smilie:

----------

Lanky (03.02.2011)

----------


## Lanky

Чтоб не открывать новую тему, может кто из специалистов по буддийской диете порекомендует как правильно питаться, что бы избавиться от сонливости и рассеянности ? Понятно что сезонное недомогание, но как выравнять ?

----------


## Such

вроде аюрведа считает, что желудок(после еды) должен быть заполнен на 1/3 пищей, 1/3 водой, 1/3 воздухом.

видимо, тут стоит учитывать и воду в пище.

кроме того, много раз слышал однозначное мнение, что холодное питье(тем более ледяное) вредно при любых раскладах(даже без связки с приемом пищи)

----------


## Pavel

> Только стоит обратить внимание на большое количество полных латиноамериканцев, где принято во время и после еды употреблять ледяные напитки. Таким образом гасится жар пищеварительной системы и пища идет в отвал в виде жира. Так что уж если запивать, то, к примеру, горячим чаем


Вообще-то полнота - это результат не некого акта приема пищи, а целого комплекса действий. В частности, довелось посмотреть часовой фильм по Нейшнл Джеогрефик, посвященный избыточному весу и научному изучению мер, способных привести к похуданию В частности среди самых эффективных мер для похудания была диета на основе "воды и еды". В результате исследования было выяснено, что употребление воды во время еды (суп, например) или после еды (запивание еды стаканом воды) приводило к тому, что существенно раньше человек опять хотел есть, т.к. еда лучше пропитывалась желудочным соком и легче опорожняла желудок. Людей, склонных к чрезмерному употреблению пищи именно такое запивание водой или употребление в пищу супов вело еще к большему ожирению, так как есть повторно они начинали раньше, и как результат в сумме значительно больше употребляли пищи. Эксперимент с овощными пюре (супами), которые готовились путем измельчения лдо однородной массы того же стакана воды и того же количества грубой пищи, показал, что если употреблять в пищу такую "полужижу", то голод ощущается на несколько часов позже, т.к. подобная масса долго удерживается в желудке. В результате такого употребления пищи люди, склонные к перееданию, существенно сокращали свой рацион.

Может быть в этой информации что-то окажется полезным для личных выводов о том, как ему следует питаться и пить воду после еды или нет.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Немного острой пищи помогает от рассеянности. Горчица может, чеснок, лук. Лучше прогулки по лесу, лекарство от многих болезней.

----------

